# Any 24 hour left luggage place in Dublin, apart from airport?



## Bluebean

hi all,

Is there any 24 hour left luggage service in Dublin city?

heading to Bruce tomorrow night, can anyone tell me where is the nearest spot if I wanted to leave some luggage during the concert?

Thanks


----------



## gipimann

There's an internet café on Talbot St (close to the Gardiner St junction) which advertises left luggage facilities and is open 24/7.  Not exactly beside the Bruce gig, but might be of use depending on where you're coming from?


----------



## Jack The Lad

Connolly Station have an automated locker system just on the left when you pass through the main platform exit/ticket checker, beside entrance to the toilets. That's a bit away from the RDS, but would be handy if you're passing through. They take small hand luggage or large suitcases. There's usualy a couple available. I've used them a few times and they're handy.

You'd have to check if you can access them 24/7 though, I'm not sure.


----------



## ClubMan

_Busáras_?


----------



## efm

Would the Herbert Park Hotel do it if you asked nicely?


----------



## Bluebean

I don't think that Busaras is 24 hour unfortunately.

I did think about asking one of the hotels alright, but doubt I'd get very far if I wasn't staying there..

Will check out both Connolly and the Talbot St. option.

thanks everyone!


----------

